# Grass Fed Butter



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Do you know what brands available in the supermarket are 100% grass fed cow butter?

Thanks for reading.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Is it for the coffee?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Apparently Kerrygold is a good one?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Is it for the coffee?


Butter in coffee?

Wtf !


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Kerrygold as recommended by John "Mountain Dog" Meadows


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Is it for the coffee?


Yes, but I can't follow the exact "bulletproof" coffee protocol because I can't afford the mould free coffee.



ah24 said:


> Apparently Kerrygold is a good one?


"It's down to Mother Nature and the abundant green grass that our Kerrygold cows graze on. Thanks to our lush Irish fields" but they don't seem to do an unsalted variety.



Heath said:


> Butter in coffee?
> 
> Wtf !


It's all the rage.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

i always thought the majority of cows over here were grassfed?

could be wrong though


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> i always thought the majority of cows over here were grassfed?
> 
> could be wrong though


Maybe they are, but food gets imported/exported from different countries so who knows where the f*ck anything comes from anymore? In other words, always assume the worst.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

rectus said:


> Maybe they are, but food gets imported/exported from different countries so who knows where the f*ck anything comes from anymore? In other words, always assume the worst.


true- countrylife is english according to the advert?

im so sad


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> true- countrylife is english according to the advert?
> 
> im so sad


"For example did you know that Country Life is the only major British butter brand? The other two leading brands are from Denmark and New Zealand." But even then you can be duped because for example, British wine is not when you think it's from. It has grape concentrate imported from Spain. English wine though, is made in England.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

rectus said:


> Yes, but I can't follow the exact "bulletproof" coffee protocol because I can't afford the mould free coffee.
> 
> "It's down to Mother Nature and the abundant green grass that our Kerrygold cows graze on. Thanks to our lush Irish fields" but they don't seem to do an unsalted variety.
> 
> It's all the rage.


You can use ghee! It's available in the shops (morrisons) if you google

Bulletproof coffee ghee alternative it should give you the run down on how to do it


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

What exactly does the butter bring to the "Bulletproof" table apart from extra calories? I haven't followed the full bullet proof coffee protocol but i do use 5 grams of mct powder in my morning and afternoon coffee and the energy is there and i'm pretty sure my midrif has tightened and it sure as hell is a creamy tasty beverage and you don't even have to add milk.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Heath said:


> Butter in coffee?
> 
> Wtf !


https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=grass+fed+butter+coffee&oq=grass+fed+butter+co&aqs

Something to do wit bulletproof coffee by the looks of it... I'm as confused as you though lol


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

this sh!t has gone too far :laugh:


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

ah24 said:


> Apparently Kerrygold is a good one?


Kerrygold on a stick...... hmmmmmmmmm..

its a very gud one


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

I think if your going to put butter in ur coffee.. its best with yak no salted butter... if your goin to use dairy then use none salted dairy


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

madmuscles said:


> What exactly does the butter bring to the "Bulletproof" table apart from extra calories? I haven't followed the full bullet proof coffee protocol but i do use 5 grams of mct powder in my morning and afternoon coffee and the energy is there and i'm pretty sure my midrif has tightened and it sure as hell is a creamy tasty beverage and you don't even have to add milk.


I don't know how factually correct this actually is but this is the spiel...

Here's the Bulletproof Executive way.

- Avoid almost all decaf. Caffeine protects the beans from more mold and most decaffeination either introduces new organic toxins or contributes to mold.

- Never choose robusta (cheap, instant) beans. These are moldier, which is why they are higher in caffeine too (as a defense against mold on the bush). Drink arabica.

- Insist on Bulletproof Process coffee that is tested to be free of histamines and mold toxins like Upgraded Coffee. The next best, but still sometimes mold-contaminated, is wet process beans. Many higher end African coffees use natural process, which means they dry the beans in the sun, giving them time to mold. Wet process coffee uses far less time and rinses the beans, making for lower-toxin coffee.

- Aim for Central American varieties grown at higher elevations where mold is scarce. (Bonus points if they're blessed by shamans, one-armed monks, or picked by orphans&#8230

Single estate is better than major brands. If it is sold by a national coffee house, its mixed with countless other sources, and you can guarantee that some toxic mold made it into the coffee.

- If you can't find good beans, order an Americano because steam helps to break down the toxins.

Source: http://www.bulletproofexec.com/what-dr-mercola-didnt-say-about-coffee-brains-and-muscle-video/

and regarding the butter:

Grass-fed butter is much healthier than other butter. It doesn't make cholesterol levels worse, it optimizes them! Starting your day with grass-fed butter will give you lots of energy and it will give your body healthy fats that it will use to make cell walls and hormones.

If you're like most of my friends who try this, your body is so starved for healthy fats that you feel like you can't get enough. It will take your body a week or two to fully turn on its fat digestion systems when you switch to a high healthy fat breakfast of Bulletproof coffee. If at first it is a little too rich, try using less butter at first and build up to the amount you like. Taking a betaine HCl or digestive enzyme supplement with your coffee will also help your body digest the butter.


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

Heath said:


> Butter in coffee?
> 
> Wtf !


i find coconut fat very good for the coffee!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

rectus said:


> I don't know how factually correct this actually is but this is the spiel...
> 
> Here's the Bulletproof Executive way.
> 
> ...


what is this mould of which they speak?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

bogbrush said:


> i find coconut fat very good for the coffee!


As in coconut oil? The thick stuff that's typically in a tub? Doesn't it taste coconutty?


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> what is this mould of which they speak?


A way to make you buy expensive coffee beans :thumb:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> what is this mould of which they speak?


Again from that site...

This means the coffee beans are almost always contaminated with mycotoxins. Mycotoxins are damaging compounds created by molds which grow on coffee beans (among other things). These compounds cause all sorts of health problems like cardiomyopathy, cancer, hypertension, kidney disease, and even brain damage. They also make your coffee taste bitter, like it needs sugar.

Some types of coffee have more mycotoxins than others, which is why you see some studies showing a benefit to drinking coffee, and others showing negative health outcomes. The problem isn't coffee per se, it's the mold on your coffee. It even can vary by individual batch, especially for large coffee producers. (like ones with big ugly green logos on every street corner)

Mycotoxins are in almost all low quality brands of coffee. One study showed that 91.7% of green coffee beans were contaminated with mold. This is before they were processed, which allows even more mold to grow. Another study showed 52% of green coffee beans and almost 50 percent of brewed coffees are moldy. Coffee is easily one of the largest sources of mycotoxins in the food supply.

Source: http://www.bulletproofexec.com/why-bad-coffee-makes-you-weak/

But again, I can't verify it as being factually correct.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

rectus said:


> Again from that site...
> 
> This means the coffee beans are almost always contaminated with mycotoxins. Mycotoxins are damaging compounds created by molds which grow on coffee beans (among other things). These compounds cause all sorts of health problems like cardiomyopathy, cancer, hypertension, kidney disease, and even brain damage. They also make your coffee taste bitter, like it needs sugar.
> 
> ...


i dont htink i'm going to enjoy my coffee machine in the same way again now


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I wonder if @dtlv has any knowledge in this area?


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

rectus said:


> As in coconut oil? The thick stuff that's typically in a tub? Doesn't it taste coconutty?


 looks like lard, 2 different types 1 with smell and taste and one without, without for coffee and frying, with for homemade cerials.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

bogbrush said:


> looks like lard, 2 different types 1 with smell and taste and one without, without for coffee and frying, with for homemade cerials.


Oh right, didn't know that. Where do you get yours?


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

bogbrush said:


> i find coconut fat very good for the coffee!


snap actually tried this this morning... its quite nice


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

http://www.waitrose.com/shop/ProductView-10317-10001-215269-Isigny+Ste+M%C3%A8re+unsalted+unpasteurised+butter#.Ul_psVBzAxA this is unpasteurized grass fed butter i use this one but it is the unpasteurized bit you want as when things are pasteurized it takes out alot of the good bits.....

using virgin coconut oil in the coffee has the same effect, i use this method myself when dieting and with some of my clients.....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I just use coffee and cream, if i havent got cream i use a splash of whole milk. Im pretty sure this isnt 'optimal' but it will be a dark day when im putting butter in my coffee as my morning coffee is one of the few things i really enjoy about my day. lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I even put....... wait for it.........

...Sweetener in it.....


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm not sure how somebody (myself) with lactose intolerance will fair with using butter but it's one of the ingredients in the book I have called *Primal Blueprint Cookbook*: Primal, Low Carb, Paleo, Grain-Free, Dairy-Free & Gluten-Free


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Farmer boy to the rescue.

kerrygold - irish (booo) but largely grass fed

Rachel's & Yeo Valley - both largely grass fed, with organic feed.

In Scotland Graham's and Rowan Glen (south west)

*BUT*

Nearly all dairy herds in britain (if not all) will be inside for some of the year, and therefore will receive feed, which is usually hay & silage, together with some form of concentrate, barley, cake etc. Feeding only grass / hay / silage would probably give you a yield of a gallon of milk a cow a day. You would then just be another bankrupt dairy farmer. Organic feeds are available if you want to produce organic milk.

http://www.netherendfarmbutter.co.uk/

Are worth a look, a close as you'll likely get to all grass fed.

If you kept your cows outside all winter you would have fewer, less happy cows come the spring I might add. Raw milk can be obtained in Englandif you know a friendly farmer, but it's illegal to sell in Scotland or for the producer to allow anyone else to use it.


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Meant to add if you want a really high calorie, creamy butter, choose a jersey milk only variant.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Trewithen dairy butter works for me, been pretty much the best i've found down his way, goes a lovely gold colour when it's melted.

As for mct oil it doesn't really taste of much, mct powder is meant to be creamy, got me a 1kg bag coming for this bulk.

As for the mould issue, it's bs and only really happens with the seriously cheap coffee. Anything decent will suffice, i like carte noire personally.

http://www.trewithendairy.co.uk/cornish-dairy-products/cornish-butter


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

rectus said:


> I wonder if @dtlv has any knowledge in this area?


About coffee, or about grass fed butter? the only thing I have absolute knowledge on here is that I hate the taste of coffee, and the thought of adding butter to it actually makes me feel a little nauseous :lol:

For grass fed stuff I tend to go for whatever is cheapest over all the local supermarkets... not brand loyal and just go with what I can find. Have not researched the way each brand does things to see if they are legit or not.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

dtlv said:


> About coffee, or about grass fed butter? the only thing I have absolute knowledge on here is that I hate the taste of coffee, and the thought of adding butter to it actually makes me feel a little nauseous :lol:
> 
> For grass fed stuff I tend to go for whatever is cheapest over all the local supermarkets... not brand loyal and just go with what I can find. Have not researched the way each brand does things to see if they are legit or not.


What's ur thoughts on a morning butter coffee (ie bulletproof)


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Ghee!!!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

can someone who has been bullet proof coffeeing for a while please sum up the benefits of it for me please from first hand experience? :thumbup1:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

rectus said:


> I'm not sure how somebody (myself) with lactose intolerance will fair with using butter but it's one of the ingredients in the book I have called *Primal Blueprint Cookbook*: Primal, Low Carb, Paleo, Grain-Free, Dairy-Free & Gluten-Free


Butter isn't strictly dairy.

It's the protein in foods that you're allergic too, so most dairy you would be. *Proper* butter though is pure fat, so you'll be fine (you can't be allergic to fats - physiologically impossible from what I've been told).


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> can someone who has been bullet proof coffeeing for a while please sum up the benefits of it for me please from first hand experience? :thumbup1:


Errrr..I felt that my concentration levels improved and my energy was a lot higher

But other than that not a great deal!

It's a good way to get good healthy fats into the body but I don't think it's anything to write home about!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:


> Errrr..I felt that my concentration levels improved and my energy was a lot higher
> 
> But other than that not a great deal!
> 
> It's a good way to get good healthy fats into the body but I don't think it's anything to write home about!


thank you!

it does seem very over hyped


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> thank you!
> 
> it does seem very over hyped


Agreed. But doesn't everything ? Lol


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

the coconut fat comes from supermarket, the only reason i add to coffee is for diet purpose lchf.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Dazzza said:


> Trewithen dairy butter works for me, been pretty much the best i've found down his way, goes a lovely gold colour when it's melted.
> 
> As for mct oil it doesn't really taste of much, mct powder is meant to be creamy, got me a 1kg bag coming for this bulk.
> 
> ...


I prefer "cheap" instant coffee compared to the fancy stuff. Maybe that makes me scum, but I ain't afraid to admit it in front of all of you snobs with your posh coffee machines that plug into the walls.

I thought of MCT's but they're pricey in comparison to a slab of butter.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> thank you!
> 
> it does seem very over hyped


I don't know what you're expecting? Magic? It's just extra calories coming from a good source of fat. If you're already having a morning coffee then it's a great way of adding some fats in. It better be nice though! The thought of it isn't too appetising though.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

I wouldn't advocate this approach. Coffee should not be spoiled with butter or any other fats. I doubt butter would have enough mct's to get the effect that the bullsh1texec talks about.

But if you are going to do it I would recommend anchor butter.


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

what I kind of find frustrating.... ive never heard of bulletproof coffee until I seen this thread. but I had heard of people using fat/lard in coffee/tea. its been done in Ireland and probably England plus several other nations the other side of the world for a seriously long time... but this dude off the bullet proof site says he has the trademark on it.... am I right in thinking that he has the trademark on putting fat in coffee.... wtf.. some one please explain this... its a bad as starbucks with the duffins...


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Yeah this is nothing new, can't remember what nation it was, but it's very normal in some countries with yak butter


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

griffo13 said:


> what I kind of find frustrating.... ive never heard of bulletproof coffee until I seen this thread. but I had heard of people using fat/lard in coffee/tea. its been done in Ireland and probably England plus several other nations the other side of the world for a seriously long time... but this dude off the bullet proof site says he has the trademark on it.... am I right in thinking that he has the trademark on putting fat in coffee.... wtf.. some one please explain this... its a bad as starbucks with the duffins...


He hasn't put the fat in the coffee, you have to add that yourself. What he's selling is a premium bean, like you would get in an upper class strip club.


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

rectus said:


> What he's selling is a premium bean, like you would get in an upper class strip club.


HMMMMMMMMM!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

rectus said:


> He hasn't put the fat in the coffee, you have to add that yourself. What he's selling is a premium bean, like you would get in an upper class strip club.


Is he selling the coffee??


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

rectus said:


> Do you know what brands available in the supermarket are 100% grass fed cow butter?
> 
> Thanks for reading.


If you want to buy the best butter forget going to supermarkets and find out where your nearest farmers market is. The butter I buy I've never tasted a better butter yet. The nearest to me is on the last Sunday in the month so when I go I'll see if they have a website if you want. You may be able to buy online.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

rectus said:


> I don't know what you're expecting? Magic? It's just extra calories coming from a good source of fat. If you're already having a morning coffee then it's a great way of adding some fats in. It better be nice though! The thought of it isn't too appetising though.


from reading up on it, i saw lots of storys of amazing fat loss and the fat burning effects of MCT oil in the coffee.

i was just curious about this as i fail to see how it would work and was just wondering if anyone had noticed that it was a potent fat burner.

so i guess yep, i was expecting magic as for something to burn fat like claimed in some of the right ups without a calorie deficit would require at least a little big of magic :thumbup1:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Is he selling the coffee??


Yeah http://www.upgradedself.com/upgraded-coffees/bulletproof-upgraded-coffee-12oz.html



> It is carefully produced and tested with new and old methods to target the lowest toxin content vs. normal coffee, so you get all the benefits of coffee without the negative health effects.
> 
> The beans are harvested from a single family-owned estate in Guatemala located 1250 meters above sea level, high enough to produce great coffee.
> 
> ...





a.notherguy said:


> from reading up on it, i saw lots of storys of amazing fat loss and the fat burning effects of MCT oil in the coffee.
> 
> i was just curious about this as i fail to see how it would work and was just wondering if anyone had noticed that it was a potent fat burner.
> 
> so i guess yep, i was expecting magic as for something to burn fat like claimed in some of the right ups without a calorie deficit would require at least a little big of magic :thumbup1:


Well, the thing with this type of coffee combination is that it is aimed at people who do keto/paleo/lchf diets which puts you in a "fat burning" mode so maybe that's where you got a little confused. It's for those who have high fat diets like myself but it's not a fat burner as such, you're just adapted to preferentially use ketone bodies on these types of diets. As for MCT's, here's a Wiki quote:



> Some studies have shown that MCTs can help in the process of excess calorie burning, and thus weight loss.[2][3][4][5][6][7] MCTs are also seen as promoting fat oxidation and reduced food intake


But on a whole, I think you're probably correct that the stuff you have read has been skewed by the marketing department as it always does in the fitness industry. Only illegal drugs are magical I'm afraid.


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

rectus said:


> Yeah http://www.upgradedself.com/upgraded-coffees/bulletproof-upgraded-coffee-12oz.html
> 
> Well, the thing with this type of coffee combination is that it is aimed at people who do keto/paleo/lchf diets which puts you in a "fat burning" mode so maybe that's where you got a little confused. It's for those who have high fat diets like myself but it's not a fat burner as such, you're just adapted to preferentially use ketone bodies on these types of diets. As for MCT's, here's a Wiki quote:
> 
> But on a whole, I think you're probably correct that the stuff you have read has been skewed by the marketing department as it always does in the fitness industry. Only illegal drugs are magical I'm afraid.


whats ichf diet? if you don't mind me asking


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> What's ur thoughts on a morning butter coffee (ie bulletproof)


Am fairly neutral to it - if butter and coffee are a part of a persons diet then there's certainly no reason at all not to combine them that way to get the macros in, but I don't see any special 'energy boosting' or 'health benefits' effects coming from it as some of the paleo fans who promote it state.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

dtlv said:


> Am fairly neutral to it - if butter and coffee are a part of a persons diet then there's certainly no reason at all not to combine them that way to get the macros in, but I don't see any special 'energy boosting' or 'health benefits' effects coming from it as some of the paleo fans who promote it state.


I would just rather cook my steak in butter if I felt the need to get more butter in lol


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> I would just rather cook my steak in butter if I felt the need to get more butter in lol


Me too, lol. I'd even do the unspeakable thing of putting some on some bread! I know we are supposed to be terrified of the processed flour and carbs in bread, but I'm a rebel and dare to sometimes eat a bit of it and don't panic that my insides or going to explode or that because of it I'll never be lean again... :lol:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Well I found some old unsalted butter sitting in the fridge, it had formed a cheese like outer layer but I scraped that off... anyway, butter in coffee is 'kin disgusting! Sh!t thread.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Anyone else actually try it? It's tasty IMO but nothing special


----------

